# Wireless Thermostat question for an Accentra



## bookpile (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to be running a Harman Accentra Insert for the first time this winter and I'm not sure how I want to control it. I have a few scenarios in my head and would like to hear any comments and suggestions. Running a wired thermostat is not an option, the stove is in the living room and the existing oil thermostat is in the hallway. What settings would I set the Accentra to if I am going to use a thermostat? Can I mount the remote device in the fireplace with the stove or will it be too hot back there?


Option #1:
Don't use a thermostat at all, just let the stove control the heat.

Option #2:
Buy one of the skytechs and then I would be able to move the sensor around the house.

Option #3:
Buy some sort of fancy Honeywell or Lux, that will allow me to replace the oil thermostat as well. I think some of them can control 2 heat devices, so I could set it to run the pellet stove, but say if the house temperature dropped below 50 degrees for some reason then the oil would kick on. Anybody using something like this? What model are you using.

Option #4:
Buy a regular wireless Honeywell or Lux and mount it next to the existing oil one.

Thanks


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 2, 2010)

Option #3:
Buy some sort of fancy Honeywell or Lux, that will allow me to replace the oil thermostat as well. I think some of them can control 2 heat devices, so I could set it to run the pellet stove, but say if the house temperature dropped below 50 degrees for some reason then the oil would kick on. Anybody using something like this? What model are you using.

and step it up a notch...if you have forced hot air, you can set the thermostat to "recycle" or "circulate" and avery 45 minutes or so the system will kick on and just distribute the warm air around the house for ya. ;-)


----------



## Fish On (Oct 2, 2010)

I always thought you need central air to circulate your air? There is an option to do it for folks who just have forced hot air only?


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 2, 2010)

FYI, The Harman Accentra cannot be hooked to any thermostat AFAIK. They come with a room sensor probe. Its a wired probe and you can increase the length of it to suit your needs up to 25 feet away from the stove. The probe is used in room temp mode only. The Accentra has stove temp mode, so it doesn't use the probe in stove temp. Read the "manual" it has more info on it and what you can do with it.


----------



## bookpile (Oct 2, 2010)

j-takeman, you're 100% right. Sure makes my decision easy. Even though I have been reading the manual lately for cleaning, installation, etc., someone told me it was able to be thermostat controlled and I just got my blinders on and never noticed it wasn't. You saved me from dropping $100-$200 on a wireless thermostat and then having a bad day when I went to look for the terminals to connect it to!


----------



## rona (Oct 2, 2010)

you can use a programmable  set back thermostat on All Harman pellet stoves. See Tech bulletin 3/26/07 Recommended honeywell thermostats RTH230B and RTH63300B This is wired in series with the room temp sensing mode.
 I can scan and e-mail the bulletin if anyone needs it
I bought a Skytechwireless  setback programmable 3301PF-1 and could try it on a harman PC45 just for curiosity but won't be able to do it for a couple of days.


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 2, 2010)

rona said:
			
		

> you can use a programmable  set back thermostat on All Harman pellet stoves. See Tech bulletin 3/26/07 Recommended honeywell thermostats RTH230B and RTH63300B This is wired in series with the room temp sensing mode.
> I can scan and e-mail the bulletin if anyone needs it
> I bought a Skytechwireless  setback programmable 3301PF-1 and could try it on a harman PC45 just for curiosity but won't be able to do it for a couple of days.




here ya go....not  scan, but:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/7790/


----------



## Jim H. (Oct 2, 2010)

I did that on the XXV.  Works as advertised!


----------



## bookpile (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, maybe whoever told me you couldn't use a thermostat wasn't wrong after all.


----------

